
Blot – blogging from a Dropbox folder - dchest
https://blot.im
======
drvortex
I am unsure why anyone would use this, since web space is cheap (there are
less 20$ a year domain and hosting plans) and its pretty trivial to get a
Flatfile blog running on PHP.

I personally prefer Yellow from datenstrom to run my blog. And it doesn't need
a third party site to pull my blog either.

~~~
Orbixx
Saw one of your comments from about a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257148)

Just want you to know that a project called Rainloop might be your answer.

~~~
drvortex
Thanks, I have found it since then and use it on my server for all my email.

------
moondowner
Reminded me of Calepin, was popular few years ago...
[http://calepin.co/](http://calepin.co/)

~~~
dmerfield
Yeah, Calepin was one of the services which inspired Blot. Sad to hear it's
shutting down:

[https://twitter.com/calepinapp/status/631518650051231744](https://twitter.com/calepinapp/status/631518650051231744)

~~~
moondowner
Cool! Also, great work on Typeset!
[https://github.com/davidmerfield/typeset](https://github.com/davidmerfield/typeset)

------
datashovel
I've done this sort of thing a few times for different clients who need to be
able to put something out on the web quickly and easily. It's a useful
technique. And if done right, in my experience, a lot easier to "lock down",
and leaner than if you were depending on a full-fledged CMS system for the
same sort of thing.

The one thing you have to warn people about, however, is that Dropbox (last I
checked) does not scan files for viruses. There are of course ways to
incorporate virus scan into the pipeline if it's not already being done by the
user.

------
ArekDymalski
There was also pretty well designed scriptogr.am in this space. But they are
also shutting down in September.

So, good luck! it seems that you'll need some of it :)

EDIT: See also: [https://www.boxfolio.com/](https://www.boxfolio.com/)
[https://pancake.io/](https://pancake.io/)
[http://droppages.com/](http://droppages.com/)

------
leejoramo
I have been reviewing blogging tools of late and had been coming up short on
finding the solution that meets my requirements.

Blot looks very promising. Be sure to watch the entire video, there were many
ah-ha moments.

* Manage files via dropbox * Makes a blog post out of images * Markdown plus some new tags for layout * Full access to templates (including RSS, sitemap, etc) * Use your own domain, and apparently SSL * The site creator has been very responsive via Twitter.

I am fine with $20 per year. Sure I could throw this on one of my own servers
for $0, but it would take more much more than $20 of my time.

There are many nice features all over the place:

* URL's have a good SEO and can easily be shorted example.com/12/my-great-idea to example.com/12 * Private Draft preview with quick auto-reloads

------
r3bl
Seems great!

I'm a Jekyll user myself, but I can see this as a viable (and simpler)
alternative.

------
ehosca
this is a fantastic idea, low friction start to personal blogging.

feature suggestion: please incorporate Jekyll into the publishing workflow.

------
nkrode
Looks great, good luck!

